
Privacy, security and employee protests will shape year ahead for Silicon Valley - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/29/opinion/tech-2018-trends-2019-predictions.html
======
xfitm3
[https://outline.com/5F36xr](https://outline.com/5F36xr)

